# Looking For ''Perry'' out of Perryston View. Dark Bay Gelding 2005, aroung 15hh ?



## PinkHeart. (8 February 2012)

Hi there,

I'm basically trying to find a horse I used to own.
I had him as a yearling and then later sold him on to a lady in Leicester. He was bred in Shropshire at the ticklerton stud ...
DAM - Dakisi Royale
SIRE - Perryston View

His passport is weatherbys registered, however his name was written on the front and not stamped as ''Perryston Royale Signet''.

He was born in April 2005, is completely dark bay with One white sock on his near side hind. He was due to make around 15hh.

I'd just like some news as I lost touch of the lady I had sold him too - whether it be good or bad news.

Here are a few photos taken when he was a 3 year old. After I received these photo's it was the last contact I had


----------



## cally6008 (8 February 2012)

this is from 2009 - could be your horse

http://sportsbetting.myfreeforum.org/viewtopic.php?t=15643&start=0

edit to add - the person who posted about your horse is still an active member of that forum so do register and ask them


----------



## PinkHeart. (9 February 2012)

That is him indeed ... I tried contacting the lad who originally posted that months ago but have had no luck in getting in touch 
Distressing !!
Thank you for looking x


----------



## cally6008 (9 February 2012)

PinkHeart. said:



			That is him indeed ... I tried contacting the lad who originally posted that months ago but have had no luck in getting in touch 
Distressing !!
Thank you for looking x
		
Click to expand...

Try again, bump that particular topic up to top if you can


----------

